# You Know Your Team Sucks When...



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 29, 2011)

This is a really simples game! Basically, after our Clan Brother, Zero 2362, basically carried his team on Halo: Reach by scoring 35 kills for a 50 kill win, while the other team scored 46, we in the ANBU Clan have come up with this game, where the title kinda says it all!

Basically jus post humerous examples of sucking teams! It can be for anything, not jus Pokémon, cos there are plenty of other games where you can use teams!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 29, 2011)

You know your team sucks when your starter won't evolve because you caught a Magikarp and gave the latter the Everstone.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 29, 2011)

You know your team sucks when your Lv 100 Fire Monotype gets beaten by a Lv 1 Caterpie!


----------



## Glace (Apr 29, 2011)

You know your team sucks when you lost to a preschooler.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 29, 2011)

You know your team sucks when you hack the game so that you can choose a lv100 Arceus as your starter and you lose the first battle.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 29, 2011)

When instead of killing the Lich in DND you stuff it into a bag of holding and tie it shut. Then stand around going "now what?"


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 29, 2011)

You know your team sucks when The Game has to come and tell you itself.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 29, 2011)

You know your team sucks when you  throw away an über Pokémon in favor for a random piece of crap.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 30, 2011)

You know your team sucks when you lose to a psychic monotype... When you have a zoroark.


----------



## Wargle (Apr 30, 2011)

When on Reach on CTF, everyone on your team wastes all their ammo on each other and the other team is competent


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 30, 2011)

Mendatt said:


> You know your team sucks when you lose to a psychic monotype... When you have a zoroark.


You know when your team sucks when the HGSS Mewtwo faints all of your Pokemon...

All of which are Dark-type.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 30, 2011)

You know when your team sucks when your Bronzong gets defeated by a Kadabra that doesn't know any TM/HM moves.


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 30, 2011)

You know your team sucks when your Venonat loses to a Mankey.

_Like, seriously._


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 30, 2011)

You know your team sucks when you don't get combustible lemons.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Apr 30, 2011)

When you were beat by a grass type mono. While using a fire-type mono.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 30, 2011)

You know your team sucks when on Colosseum you take on the first Trainer on Mt Battle with 6 Lv 100 Legendary Pokémon and get powned!

(That last one would be embarrassing actually...)


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 30, 2011)

You know your team sucks when the half that's supposed to be good against fighting types is swept by a fighting type.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 30, 2011)

You know your team sucks when the other 7 Players all prefer FiSH Ops! Or should that be "cos"?


----------



## sv_01 (May 1, 2011)

You know your team sucks when an escort client has to protect you.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (May 1, 2011)

You know your team sucks when you lose to Roark. And you have either a Monferno, Grotle, or Prinplup.


----------



## sv_01 (May 1, 2011)

You know your team sucks when you lose to _Brock_ in GSC and you actually have a Grass-type _and_ a Water-type with you.


----------



## Green (May 1, 2011)

You know your team sucks when you're posting in this thread about yourself. Anonymously.


----------



## sv_01 (May 1, 2011)

You know your team sucks when you lose to a low-level Bronzor with a high-level Bronzor.


----------



## kenkendude (Aug 15, 2011)

you know your team sucks when you cant beat a lv1 magikarp


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 15, 2011)

You know your team sucks when Wally is sorry for you.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 15, 2011)

You know your team sucks when you cant capture a Lv 1 Magikarp with a Master Ball.


----------



## Mr. Dude (Aug 16, 2011)

You know your team sucks when the opponent forfeits the game to fight someone else that poses a challenge. (I wasn't the one sucking; I was the one forfeiting.  My bro's team was that bad.)


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 16, 2011)

You know your team sucks when you reach the Desert Relic and your starter is slower than those Yamask.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 17, 2011)

You know your team sucks when your Shuppet gets OHKO'd by Scratch.


----------



## Green (Aug 17, 2011)

you know your team sucks when it doesn't have a gengar on it

(everyone's teams suck now)


----------



## SquishierCobra (Aug 20, 2011)

You know your team sucks when you are on Team Rocket.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Aug 22, 2011)

You know your team sucks when the Heavy hides...whilst under the effects of UberCharge


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 26, 2011)

I liek Squirtles said:


> You know your team sucks when your Shuppet gets OHKO'd by Scratch.


FORESIGHT YEAH


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 26, 2011)

You know your team sucks when you all die from weakly-prototyped Imps.


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 27, 2011)

You know your team sucks when a Sunkern defeats your Tentacruel without even getting damaged.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Aug 27, 2011)

You know your team sucks when a team of Magikarp and a Smeargle defeats your team of legendaries.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye7b3bOQ6lY


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Actually, Smeargle has the biggest moveset ever, if you see it one way.

You know your team sucks when the Fire Flower moves away from you.


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 31, 2011)

You know your team sucks when the Flying-type you are using against a Regi because it has the biggest advantage of your Pokémon is slower than the Regi.


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 26, 2011)

You know your team sucks when I beat you in B/W.

(Lv. 8 Tepig, Lv. 5 Lillipup)


----------

